# Diahorrea and vomiting after 2 week kennel stay



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Picked up Oscar on Friday after 2 weeks in kennels while we were abroad.
Good kennels and came recommended.
He’s lost some weight which could be down to stress / more exercise.
He ate on Friday evening and Saturday but vomited it all up.
Had firm stools, on Saturday then just like water.
Refused food on Sunday.
Went to vet today who suspected an obstruction or a bug.
Though a bug was more likely.
He was given an antibiotic and an anti sickness jab. We were told to give him some food a couple of hours later but he didn’t want any. Almost seems scared to eat in case he’s sick again, poor boy!
He’s slept mostly since he came back from the vet.
He has wanted some playtime over the weekend but not his usual self at all.
Any reassurance or advice welcome.
Really worried and feeling so guilty as I didn’t want too leave him in the first place.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

It happens despite of our best efforts. Did the vet give any medication to take for several days as well? Usually I withhold food for 12-24 hours in case of bad diarrhea. Then start giving stomach safe food items in very small portions, several times a day. Depending on your dog stomach safe could be boiled beef or chicken with a bit of brown rice. And add some probiotics. We have some real good pastes over here not sure what is available there, but low fat kefir and goats milk can work too. If it does not improve after another day or so I would go back to the vet. Even if it improves I would keep him on the blend diet for a week and then gradually add some to of his food and switch him back over the course of 1-2 weeks. Hugs for Oscar and keep us updated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully it’s just a stomach bug, and he will be back to normal soon.
If he continues to refuse food, I would want the vet to rule out a obstruction.
I have one Vizsla that I have to feed steam cod, and baked sweet potatoes if he gets a upset stomach. I also use Proviable paste, and capsules to help him recover quicker.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m not sure if you have heard but there is definitely a gastro bug going round the UK affecting dogs, has been on the news. The vet will/should be aware and I believe the treatment is as your pup has had. It’s affected a lot of dogs so just something to be mindful of. Hope he has a quick recovery, always stressful when they’re poorly


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you all for the info and advice.
We’ll try the gentler foods today and see how he goes.
Hopefully this should give his tummy time to recover.
The vet didn’t give us anything else but did say if he is still refusing food or vomiting today to contact them and he may have to have a stay at the surgery.
Will pass on your hugs and good wishes to our boy xx


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Well Oscar is on the mend!
Vomiting has stopped and he’s enjoying his food.
Started with boiled turkey, fish and sweet potato and introducing his usual raw food gradually.
He’s even cheekier now, raided the laundry basket today and running around with underwear on his head! 😂
So happy 😀 xx


----------

